# Virtual PC 2007 + FreeBSD 7.1, no internet connection



## Samuel (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, the title pretty much says it all. In virtualbox it worked, but other things (such as trying to install something) made virtualbox crash. So now I'm on Microsofts' Virtual PC program. At home I have a FreeBSD install, but here I don't, and I just want it on a virtual machine.

In sysinstall I have a load of different interfaces to configure, none of which work. Does anyone have an idea of what's wrong? Oh, and I tried booting Damn Small Linux on it which had a connection with default settings..


----------



## Samuel (Feb 26, 2009)

Also; I know this might be the wrong place to discuss this, but as I only have a problem with FreeBSD I felt that this was the "most right" place.


----------



## Samuel (Feb 26, 2009)

I updated Virtual PC 2007 and now it wont even boot from my .iso, so screw this, I'll just wait until I get to my physical machine instead.


----------



## raprezent (Mar 19, 2009)

*Same probleme here*

Hello

I'm having exactly the same problem here. It's a Intel 82566dB GigaBit onboard card ... Does someone may know a workaround?

Regards
Pascal


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2009)

Samuel said:
			
		

> I updated Virtual PC 2007 and now it wont even boot from my .iso, so screw this, I'll just wait until I get to my physical machine instead.



On VMWare Server 2.0 (which is also free) a freebsd guest works like a charm.


----------



## raprezent (Mar 19, 2009)

This solved the problem 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=989&DwnldID=10957


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

raprezent said:
			
		

> This solved the problem
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=989&DwnldID=10957



Too bad that won't work for Samuel


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

Samuel said:
			
		

> I updated Virtual PC 2007 and now it wont even boot from my .iso, so screw this, I'll just wait until I get to my physical machine instead.



Just be prepared that things may not work right out of the box on real hardware as well - it is FreeBSD after all.  I recently had installed 7 on Virtual PC 2007 and I, too, had some issues with the networking.  It started working fine when I forced the port speed and duplex settings (100/half in my case) in /etc/rc.conf - otherwise, it would only work if I manually set the configuration using:


```
ifconfig de0 inet 192.168.1.x netmask 255.255.255.0 up
route add default 192.168.1.1
```

Hope this helps! 

J.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> On VMWare Server 2.0 (which is also free) a freebsd guest works like a charm.



It works pretty well on VPC 2007 too


----------



## lyubomirrussev (May 15, 2010)

*VirtualPC 2007 SP1 problem with FreeBSD8.0 networking solved*

Hi, all!

I found a two-step solution for the problem. My setup is WindowsXP SP3 on IBM Thinkpad T40, Microsoft VirtualPC 2007 SP1 with FreeBSD 8.0 installed there.
The de0 interface was up, but I could ping only myself.

Here is the two-step solution. Second step is optional if 00:00:00:00:00:00 MAC address occurs on virtual network driver.

1. My Virtual Machine Network Services were not enabled on a physical interface (in Windows's LAN Connection Properties). 

2. I had another issue with initialization of the virtual network driver when starting VirtualPC 2007 - it complained about invalid physical address "00:00:00:00:00:00". The exact message was:

```
Virtual PC SP1 Networking problems (address "00:00:00:00:00:00" failed to initialize)
```
Fortunately there is a solution from Ben Armstrong, Virtualization Program Manager, published at http://blogs.msdn.com/virtual_pc_guy/archive/2005/01/17/354971.aspx


That was it!
Hope this will help!

Lyubomir


----------

